# Broken Romisen



## loquutis79 (May 19, 2012)

A few weeks ago I got three Romisen RC-T602 from dealextream. I kept one and the other two were for interested co-workers. These were of interest to me because of the low price for 800 lumens and not bad quality, as seen in the first one a buddy bought. I was amazed that a $30.00 torch was as bright as my Fenix TK35. But who knows about the over all quality and life expectancy.[I was soon to find out]

The issue is one of the ones that my co-worker bought from me no longer works properly. After only two weeks his light only comes on at one level, maybe high. None of the other levels work at all. I did check his battery, and even swapped it out with my AW 3100mAh battery but no luck. His battery worked fine in my Fenix PD32.

Anyone have any idea what might have happened? I am wondering if he put the Trustfire which came with it, in backwards after a voltage check and fried something.

I would love to hear all your ideas on what may have gone wrong, or if it is simply a failure expected of one of four inexpensive flashlights.

I have begun the communication with DX, but somehow I am not holding my breath!


----------



## cbr400rr (May 19, 2012)

I also have a Romisen that I bought from Shining Beam, that also has a problem mine flickers. I emailed them and I am waiting for thier reply. Hopefully I can get it replaced. My flashlight was two weeks old too.. hmmmm..


----------



## qwertyydude (May 19, 2012)

Too hard to tell, but these lights have no reverse protection. Put in a battery backwards and kiss the driver goodbye. But the only way to really confirm this is to take the light completely apart get to the pill assembly and connect a battery directly to the pill to see if it still functions. If it does then you know it was just a contact issue.

If not the driver is likely fried. You can put a new driver in if you're experienced in soldering and working with electronics and have a high powered iron, you'll need at least a 40 watt to solder a board to a pill. If you can't do this. I suggest just buying a higher quality light. All Chinese generics run the risk of getting duds. Usually they're repairable, if you have the skills.


----------



## HotWire (May 20, 2012)

_Don't hold your breath!_ DE does not get much of my business recently. I buy economy lights from Shining Beam. You could do as qwertydude suggested and replace the driver. I've been known to replace the whole assembly--but I think the reflector in this light is made just for this light. It might be hard to find. We all say a little prayer when we order from DE. I hope they send you an RMA. Good luck!


----------



## loquutis79 (May 20, 2012)

Yes I was expecting these types of replies. And thanks.

I would not order from them again and only did this once because my friend bought one first and I was impressed with the lumens. I mean really! As much light and throw as my rather costly TK35!! I do recall sayiing to him, "Yes but how long will it last?" 
I still would not have but two people at work liked my TK35, TK21 and PD32. I saw that with and order of three lights from DX I save a few dollars on a cheap light which is already coming with a battery and a charger. It was more of an experiment than anything else.
I have always been a believer in 'you get what you pay for'.

Now I wait to see how long the other three, including mine, last. Who knows, maybe he just put the battery in backwards and mine will last a while.

P.S. So to make up for the flashlight failure scare, I ordered a Eagle Tac D25LC2 to add to my sorry collection. That was off topic. I know.


----------



## Danielight (May 23, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> Yes I was expecting these types of replies. And thanks.
> 
> P.S. So to make up for the flashlight failure scare, I ordered a Eagle Tac D25LC2 to add to my sorry collection. That was off topic. I know.


You won't regret ordering the* D25LC2*, it's a nice light. Also, if you ordered the twisty switch version, you can "convert" it to a clicky by ordering the battery tube with a clicky switch, if you want to.


----------



## zenbeam (May 23, 2012)

Danielight said:


> You won't regret ordering the* D25LC2*, it's a nice light. Also, if you ordered the twisty switch version, you can "convert" it to a clicky by ordering the battery tube with a clicky switch, if you want to.



Ahem.... that's called a "clicky-verter" tube. Thank you. 


Oh, and in keeping on topic - sorry about the Romisen. As a Romisen owner myself, let's all hope that this was just a battery reversal or other user error (dropped light, etc.) and that we can expect hopefully some decent longevity (under moderate use conditions lets say).


----------



## loquutis79 (May 27, 2012)

Danielight said:


> You won't regret ordering the* D25LC2*, it's a nice light. Also, if you ordered the twisty switch version, you can "convert" it to a clicky by ordering the battery tube with a clicky switch, if you want to.



So whats this battery tube with clicky switch? And where do I get it?

I got the D25LC2 already, really really like this light. So small and powerful. My new EDC.


----------



## zenbeam (May 28, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> So whats this battery tube with clicky switch? And where do I get it?
> 
> I got the D25LC2 already, really really like this light. So small and powerful. My new EDC.



Well, it's called a "clicky-verter" tube. hehe.... okay, so that is my nickname for it. 

I got mine for my D25C at illuminationGear.com

Just go to the EagleTac section, then EagleTac D25 Series section and scroll down looking for:
*OPTIONAL D25LC2 "CLICKY" Switch Body Tube
w/ clip (to convert Twisty to Clicky)*

Enjoy!


----------



## loquutis79 (May 28, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Well, it's called a "clicky-verter" tube. hehe.... okay, so that is my nickname for it.
> 
> I got mine for my D25C at illuminationGear.com
> 
> ...


I looked but I would like to see a picture of it before considering it. Know any site where I can see one? The ET site does not show it.


----------



## FlashKat (May 28, 2012)

Check post #32 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-series-clickys/page2&highlight=EagleTac+D25


loquutis79 said:


> I looked but I would like to see a picture of it before considering it. Know any site where I can see one? The ET site does not show it.


----------



## Danielight (May 28, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> I looked but I would like to see a picture of it before considering it. Know any site where I can see one? The ET site does not show it.



Not sure you will find a picture of the "clicky-verter" (_Ahem.... that's called a "clicky-verter" tube. Thank you.  ... _Sorry, zenbeam, I forgot_.) _but I can tell you that it's about 73 mm long, has a pocket clip attached using a ring in the joint, not like the original screw-on clip, a plastic ring attached to the top with a lanyard hole. There is white lettering on each side: *D25LC2* on one side and *EAGTAC* (plus the eagle logo) on the other side. I purchased my "clicky-verter" for about $23 from illuminationGear (which is where I bought the original D25LC2 twisty model). The clicky tube works fine, and if I ever decide to switch back to the twisty format, I can just use my original tube (now a "_twisty-verter_" ... hey, zenbeam, I just invented a word, too!).


----------



## zenbeam (May 29, 2012)

Danielight said:


> (now a "_twisty-verter_" ... hey, zenbeam, I just invented a word, too!).



Nice.... ummm... twist!


----------



## Danielight (May 29, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Nice.... ummm... twist!


----------



## MRTdiver (Oct 22, 2012)

I can fix the Romisen if you still have it. Once I used mine for a long period where the thermal step down kicked in, then it acted funny after that. Later it turn into a signal mode light where it would start very low and ramp up to like med/high level. That's when I dug into it and replaced the driver. 

I like the LED though, there is no green or violet tint in the T6 it uses.


----------

